# Billing for Epipen training....



## cpicerno (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi!! I bill for a pediatric urgent care and we have found out that we can now give a training for when we give the parents an epipen.  My problem is what or how would we bill for this training?? Does anyone know of a way to do this?? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 30, 2012)

If it is performed by nursing staff, look at 98960


----------

